# jusqu'à plus rassis



## claudi

Bonjour,
je suis une traductrice italienne et je suis en train de traduire le polar "Si la cour du mouton est sale ce n'est pas au porc de le dire" de M. Florent Couao-Zotti, un écrivain Béninois.
Je viens de trouver l'expression susmentionnée dans le contexte suivant:
"De toutes les façons, le sort du jeune homme était déjà scellé. Elle voulait l'utiliser juste pour l'opération [l’échange d'une mallette de cocaïne], en soutirer du plaisir jusqu'à plus rassis, puis après, le jeter sur les décharges".
La fille vient en fait de tuer le jeune homme pour ne pas avoir voulu "satisfaire" ses désirs d'amour.

Bien que j'arrive à déduire le sens de cette expression (probablement "en soutirer un plaisir bouleversant, extrême"), je ne comprends pas comment le verbe "rassir" puisse mener à cette - probable - signification.

J'espère qu'il y ait des français dans les parages, ou même des béninois...


----------



## zone noire

_Rassis_ é anche il participio passato di _rasseoir _che mi sembra quello utilizzato in questo caso :_ un piacere fino al suo totale appagamento? _Che ne dite?


----------



## claudi

zone noire said:


> _Rassis_ é anche il participio passato di _rasseoir _che mi sembra quello utilizzato in questo caso :_ un piacere fino al suo totale appagamento? _Che ne dite?



Je ne saurais pas le dire. C'est les français qui peuvent répondre! 
D'ailleurs, ce qui m'interesse savoir ce n'est pas seulement la signification, mais aussi la fréquence de l'expression. Est ce-qu'il s'agit d'une façon de dire ou d'une création de l'auteur? Et quelle sensation ça provoque?

Grazie!


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne connais pas du tout, mais puisqu’il s’agit visiblement de plaisir sexuel on pourrait peut être le rapprocher du contexte suivant :
*B. − *_Arg., loc. verb.__Se taper, se coller un rassis._Se masturber. _À force de branler des visions j'en avais la tête en salade... Moins on brifait au réfectoire plus je me tapais des rassis_ (Céline, _Mort à crédit_, 1936, p. 292).
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/rassis
Mort à crédit de Céline a probablement été traduit en Italien ?


----------



## claudi

Corsicum said:


> Je ne connais pas du tout, mais puisqu’il s’agit visiblement de plaisir sexuel on pourrait peut être le rapprocher du contexte suivant :
> *B. − *_Arg., loc. verb.__Se taper, se coller un rassis._Se masturber. _À force de branler des visions j'en avais la tête en salade... Moins on brifait au réfectoire plus je me tapais des rassis_ (Céline, _Mort à crédit_, 1936, p. 292).
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/rassis
> Mort à crédit de Céline a probablement été traduit en Italien ?



Oui certainement, mais dans le texte de Céline la signification est tout à fait claire je crois, pas besoin d'aller chercher sa traduction!
Je suis de plus en plus convaincue que le "rassis" dans mon texte est plus proche à cette signification-ci plutôt que à celle du p. passé de rasseoir.
Et en tous cas, au point où on est, je me sens libre d'en interpréter la signification et d'en tirer une expression italienne autant "étrange" et évocatoire que celle française.
Je vais y essayer.
Je reste en tous cas curieuse de lire d'autres réponses, s'il y en aura.
Merci!
Claudia


----------



## matoupaschat

Jamais vu moi non plus cette expression, mais apparemment cela revient à dire "jusqu'à l'avoir asséché, épuisé, jusqu'à ce qu'il n'y ait plus rien à en tirer".


----------



## franmau

Bonjour
je pense que le jeune homme veut utiliser le filon de la drogue jusqu a epuisement
cordialement
francoise "franmau"


----------



## claudi

franmau said:


> Bonjour
> je pense que le jeune homme veut utiliser le filon de la drogue jusqu a epuisement
> cordialement
> francoise "franmau"


Non, la drogue n'a rien à voir ici. L'échange s'est déjà passé et le plaisir du texte est un plaisir sexuel, ça ce tire évidemment du reste du contexte que malheureusement vous n'avez pas.


----------



## franmau

Bonjour,  je vous présente mes excuses, vous avez tout à fait raison, j'ai lu trop vite, (vous aviez pourtant donné l'explication). Je vais dans le sens de  CORSICUM  pour l' explication.
Je suis française et je ne connaissais pas cette expression. 
Je vois cette phrase comme une expression  imagée qui va dans le sens "utiliser jusqu'à épuisement" le terme rassis est employé certainement pour montrer le peu d'importance qu'elle lui porte, car "rassis" s'utilise pour de la nourriture qui est sur le chemin d'être inconsommable.
Cordialement


----------



## Aoyama

L'expression (en tout cas en français hexagonal ou même "européen") est inhabituelle, mais on peut peut-être en déduire le sens :
rassis se rattache à ce qui n'est plus frais (pain rassis etc), donc probablement "fatigué, épuisé" (ce qui recoupe l'hypothèse de franmau), donc "épuiser de plaisir", un peu comme la mante religieuse qui épuise son mâle ...
Pour le sens célinien, je ne pense pas qu'un écrivain béninois (avec tout le respect dû) y puise son registre argotique ou sémantique .


----------



## claudi

Aoyama said:


> L'expression (en tout cas en français hexagonal ou même "européen") est inhabituelle, mais on peut peut-être en déduire le sens :
> rassis se rattache à ce qui n'est plus frais (pain rassis etc), donc probablement "fatigué, épuisé" (ce qui recoupe l'hypothèse de franmau), donc "épuiser de plaisir", un peu comme la mante religieuse qui épuise son mâle ...
> Pour le sens célinien, je ne pense pas qu'un écrivain béninois (avec tout le respect dû) y puise son registre argotique ou sémantique .



Merci Aoyama et merci franmau,
vos messages ont été de grande aide. Je n'avais pas pensé à "rassis" comme quelque chose d'inconsommable puisque "épuisé". Mois aussi je crois que le sens dont le passage de Céline n'est pas mis en cause, mais pas à cause de la nationalité de l'écrivain. Les auteurs africaines connaissent les "classiques" Européens parfois mieux que les Européens memes, et ça à cause du fait que leur formation scolaire s'est fait sur la culture occidentale.


----------



## Aoyama

> Les auteurs africains connaissent les "classiques" Européens parfois mieux que les Européens eux-mêmes, et ça à cause du fait que leur formation scolaire s'est faite sur la culture occidentale.


 c'est très possible, mais le registre célinien est particulier, l'immense majorité des Français ne l'utiliserait pas. Le sens cité par Corsicum, tout en étant bien célinien, est rarissime dans la langue normale. Même "brifer" (manger) est maintenant vieilli et pratiquement inusité.
De plus, mais ceci est un peu hors-sujet car cela concerne plus Céline lui-même, je ne pense pas que dans l'exemple cité, tiré de Mort à Crédit, "rassis" veuille vraiment dire "se masturber". Je pense que Céline rattache le mot à "se rassasier", "rassasié", avec aussi le fait qu'il ne mange pas à sa faim et qu'il peut aussi manger (se taper) des restes ... C'est un célinien, traducteur de Céline en japonais qui parle ...


----------



## claudi

Aoyama said:


> c'est très possible, mais le registre célinien est particulier, l'immense majorité des Français ne l'utiliserait pas.


Mais dans ce cas là il s'agit d'un écrivain, qui très probablement a lu Céline et qui pourrait tout à fait puiser quelques mots de l'oeuvre du gran écrivain français.
En tous cas, je suis honorée de faire la connaissance "virtuelle" du traducteur japonais de Céline et je vous remercie pour vos suggestions.

Enfin, j'ai traduit "jusqu'à plus rassis" par "fino allo sfinimento". J'ai donc oublié Céline et le renvoye aux allusions autoérotiques, qui me semblent un peu tirées pas les cheveux.

Merci à tous pour l'aide.


----------

